# 27's Gear



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Dedicated HT:*

*Elite VSX21-THX Receiver
**Oppo BDP-93 Blu Ray Player 
***Behringer DSP 1124P Feedback Destroyer
****Center: Polk CSiA6
***L/R: Polk RtiA5
**Side: Polk FXiA4
*Rear: (two) Polk RTiA3
**(six) Aura Bass Shaker Pros:dumbcrazy:
***Pioneer VSX-1016THX (powering the bass shakers)
**** JVC RS45 D-ILA Projector/ Peerless PRG-EXB Mount
*** Carada 96" 2.35:1 Cinema White 1.0 gain Criterion Fixed Frame Screen
**** dual Power Sound Audio XS30 subs


*Home Gym:*

*Vizio VX20L HDTV
**Pioneer VSX-521
***Mains: Polk Monitor 30 Series II
****Rears: (two single speakers) Polk RM-6750B


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to add, I purchased all of my cables from monoprice. Very happy with the quality.


----------



## Nemesis.ie (Feb 10, 2010)

*Nemesis.ie's current stuff*

Ooops, wrong button.


----------

